# Help with Haxzamatic's Templatebread?! Linux



## gannon5197 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been working on some CM7 themes and I've worked on the Templatebread example.. But I've ran into an error..
When I go to do this:

```
$ source build/envsetup.sh<br />
$ lunch themes_generic-eng hdpi<br />
$ [b]make[/b]
```
it gives me this error. Constantly:

```
[email protected]:~/themes$ make<br />
============================================<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL<br />
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.1<br />
TARGET_PRODUCT=themes_generic<br />
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng<br />
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false<br />
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=<br />
TARGET_ARCH=arm<br />
HOST_ARCH=x86<br />
HOST_OS=linux<br />
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release<br />
BUILD_ID=GRH78<br />
============================================<br />
find: `frameworks/base/frameworks/base/docs/html': No such file or directory<br />
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory<br />
find: `frameworks/base/frameworks/base/docs/html': No such file or directory<br />
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory<br />
find: `frameworks/base/frameworks/base/docs/html': No such file or directory<br />
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory<br />
find: `frameworks/base/frameworks/base/docs/html': No such file or directory<br />
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory<br />
find: `frameworks/base/frameworks/base/docs/html': No such file or directory<br />
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory<br />
host C++: libutils <= frameworks/base/libs/utils/RefBase.cpp<br />
<command-line>:0:0: warning: "_FORTIFY_SOURCE" redefined [enabled by default]<br />
<built-in>:0:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition<br />
frameworks/base/libs/utils/RefBase.cpp: In member function ‘void [URL=android::RefBase::weakref_type::trackMe(bool]android::RefBase::weakref_type::trackMe(bool[/URL], bool)’:<br />
frameworks/base/libs/utils/RefBase.cpp:483:67: error: passing ‘const [URL=android::RefBase]android::RefBase[/URL]::weakref_impl’ as ‘this’ argument of ‘void [URL=android::RefBase::weakref_impl::trackMe(bool]android::RefBase::weakref_impl::trackMe(bool[/URL], bool)’ discards qualifiers [-fpermissive]<br />
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libutils_intermediates/RefBase.o] Error 1<br />
[email protected]:~/themes$
```
Any help would be nice


----------

